# Semo Dowling Seay Graphics for 1 color



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

I have Plastisol transfers from semo for black and they're very soft. But for whites they recommend under base. the price for 2 colors from semo isn't great. 
Dowling graphics prices are much better. They're having a sale for the month of June. I have samples from them and the color transfers came off like it was stickers(I think its 6 colors). The white is pretty soft but the edge wasn't on the shirt like the rest of the text on the white. Not sure if it was because I didn't have it set correct. I had 385 9 seconds. 

I just ordered samples from Seay Graphics so I don't know how theirs are. 
Any recommendations? I need to order 1 color (white) and want soft feel.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Just order the white from Semo without the underbase. It will not be completely opaque but you can't have it both ways, doesn't matter where you order from.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

wormil said:


> Just order the white from Semo without the underbase. It will not be completely opaque but you can't have it both ways, doesn't matter where you order from.


what if the shirt color shows through?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Itsallaboutp said:


> what if the shirt color shows through?


It will definitely show through. Opaqueness is a matter of solids content and thickness. You either go thick enough to hide the shirt or discharge the shirt dye so you are printing on a light color (not applicable to transfers). So basically it doesn't matter where you order from, it will be heavy handed.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

What is heavy handed? The white isn't bad from dowlinggraphics I just want to know about semo. I sent them email for samples and have not heard from them.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Hand is how soft or heavy the ink feels, basically the thickness. To be frank, Semo is one of the closest to direct screenprinting I've tried and I have tried a lot of companies over the years. Their quality control was not always perfect but their customer service was exceptional. I rarely order transfers these days and it has been a couple years since I used Semo but I think they are very busy these days, give them time. There was another company with very soft transfers called QuickTrans but they were very expensive. The samples I received from Dowling, I would consider heavy handed, but I believe they were lithos, not plastisol. Howard Sportswear is another good option.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Its been over a week I like their transfers but not responding is one of the main reasons why I am looking elsewhere. All I needed was a sample of white to test and was willing to pay for shipping. I will keep looking thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I understand. There was a company that used to be highly recommended here when I first joined. I sent them emails, I left them messages, but they never called me back, never answered the phone, never responded to email; meanwhile people were raving about them. Now I rarely see them mentioned.


----------

